# Plasmaglow Igniters LED Headlight - LED Conversion Kit



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Whoa that's pretty cool and affordable! I might actually buy this. I was looking a HID but I'm gonna research this and see what's up. Lemme know what ya'll find as well.


----------



## Fran6sQc (Feb 7, 2014)

2,400 Lumens! I'm not sure but I know than the COB technology is the best to this day.


----------



## mcgill4 (Mar 9, 2012)

Affordable and much easier to install if you don't have to do the wire harness like the HID's.


----------



## mcgill4 (Mar 9, 2012)

P.S. If anyone is interested in buying these, I found a coupon code to use at checkout. Its "electric" without the quotes. Saves you 20% at checkout. Brings price down to around $143. I went ahead and ordered them. Hopefully I can get some pics up of before and after.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks a bunch that's awesome! Please post pics I am super interested in these. Also perhaps a before and after of the headlight look and a pic of how the led beam throws?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mcgill4 (Mar 9, 2012)

Will do. Hopefully I will have them by end of week. I will do the swap out in the evening to get a decent before and after pic. Seems like they will be really easy to install. Hope they are as nice as the might seem to be.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I like the looks of this kit, anxious to see the results!


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Depending on how they are wired you may still need a wiring harness, as the Cruze only delivers ~9.5 volts for running lights. I'm interested in seeing the results as well.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sub'd I'd like to see how they turn out. Very interested. Also wondering about they say anti glare and glare resistant to see and not blind other drivers. Wonder if these may be a middle ground on upgrading headlight in the stock housing or if a retro would still be needed...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mcgill4 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have several messages sent to them. Hopefully I can get a response from someone tomorrow. I relayed the message about the voltage. Website says these operate on 10v - 32v. Also says it draws 65% less power then halogen, and 40% less then HID. So I guess I will wait and see what they write back.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

McNeo said:


> Depending on how they are wired you may still need a wiring harness, as the Cruze only delivers ~9.5 volts for running lights. I'm interested in seeing the results as well.


I'm replying with basically no knowledge here but LEDs draw a TINY amount of energy I thought so it should work... no? It says on their site they are designed to work anywhere from 10v-30v.


----------



## mcgill4 (Mar 9, 2012)

I know LED's do not draw much power, but what I don't know is if they will operate correctly if the cruze only delivers 9.5v and these operate between 10v - 32v. As soon as I hear something from them I will let everyone know. The company is out of Arizona and I am in PA, so I probably will not hear anything till early afternoon. I asked several questions in the email including the concern in voltage as well as high beams and other things about the bulbs. I've asked for them to put a hold on the order until they can verify some of these questions. Maybe others on the site who are familiar with LED's can provide some more input?


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Power (watts) = voltage (volts) x amperage (amps).

These use less power because they use less amps (but the same voltage - 10-32 in this case)

Most LEDs only trigger at a specific voltage, so if there's not enough volts (regardless of amperage/power) they won't work. Then, when there is enough voltage, they will work. This might be perfect for the situation of the Cruzen DRLs.

However - this is why I mentioned it.

With the ~9.5v that the Cruzen supplies to run DRLs, HIDs do mighty interesting things. Sometimes they flicker. Sometimes one comes on but not the other. Sometimes the OTHER one comes on but not the other. Sometimes they both come on. Sometimes they both stay off. You get the idea.

The main reason the HIDs do this is because of the ballast. It's a transformer that turns the 12v from the car into a couple thousand volts. These can be picky with the input voltage, which is why the weird things I described can happen.

Now, the pic of the LED headlights also pictures a ballast. Not sure if it's a step-up transformer or step-down, but either way, they too may be picky about input voltage.

The true test is just to try it. Wiring harnesses are cheap and if you know what you're doing you can just make your own for even cheaper.


----------



## Nemesis719 (Jun 8, 2013)

These look pretty good. Can't wait for the updates on these. Subbed

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mcgill4 (Mar 9, 2012)

Update for those who are listening... I have talked with customer service at Plasmaglow and they seem to think these will work, but they are going to talk with the engineers about the concern with the voltage. As soon as she hears back from them she will email me and let me know what they said. I will keep you up to date....


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Hmm let em know if they need a cruze to test em on I'm in arizona 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mcgill4 (Mar 9, 2012)

So here is the latest. I've talked with Plasmaglow and basically they said these "should work" with your vehicle, but they have not specifically tested them in a Cruze. They said they should function like the OEM bulbs, but could not tell me for sure if these will work correctly when the DRL's are on? So they said I could "try" them to see if they work. If they don't, then I would have to pay a 20% restocking fee to return them. I am not about giving up $30 just to "test" to see if they work or not. **** I even explained that I have others who are very interested in these as well and are waiting on me to see the results. So there you go. Sorry guys, its not about the money, its about the principle. If you can't tell me whether or not these will work correctly, then why should I possibly pay someone to "test" them?


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

mcgill4 said:


> So here is the latest. I've talked with Plasmaglow and basically they said these "should work" with your vehicle, but they have not specifically tested them in a Cruze. They said they should function like the OEM bulbs, but could not tell me for sure if these will work correctly when the DRL's are on? So they said I could "try" them to see if they work. If they don't, then I would have to pay a 20% restocking fee to return them. I am not about giving up $30 just to "test" to see if they work or not. **** I even explained that I have others who are very interested in these as well and are waiting on me to see the results. So there you go. Sorry guys, its not about the money, its about the principle. If you can't tell me whether or not these will work correctly, then why should I possibly pay someone to "test" them?


WOW that is pretty s***ty of them. I will email them saying they just lost customers.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

"Hello I just want to let you know what a member of our forum was contacting you about the compatibility of the Cuze and you said you would charge him if your product did not work. That is a horrible policy and I can tell you right now that I am one of 5 more members that was waiting to see if they would work but because of your bad return policy for a test fit, you have lost his, mine and the rest of the members interest for sales. We will take our business elsewhere."

I edited it more but this is essentially what I just sent them. That is ridiculous of them really. There are other LED companies out there.


----------



## mcgill4 (Mar 9, 2012)

I agree. If it would have been just a return if these do not work, Plasmaglow will waive the 20% restocking fee they would be on the way. But to pay $30 for what could be just a "test" and they dont work. I don't like that either. I can't see why they couldn't just contact the engineers again and say, Hey I have someone that is interested in these but has concerns if the DRL's will work with these? Yes I am sure these will work with the normal 12v's when you turn your headlights on or if they come on automatically, but what happens when the headlights are not on and the DRL's are on. Does the car get a little crazy with them like McNeo says? I would have done it in a heartbeat if they would have not included the 20% restocking fee. Maybe if they get a few emails about it they will see it just wasn't me interested in these, but several others....


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

That's my goal =) that or at least MAYBE they learn a lesson.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mcgill4 (Mar 9, 2012)

Gotcha! So if we would have all jumped on board and just went and bought these without anyone verifying that they work correctly, imagine how much money they could have made for us all to "test" these. hummmm....


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

These will undoubtedly work. 

Question is what will the beam patten look like and how bright will it be. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mcgill4 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes they will work as headlights, no question their. The question is more of whats going to happen with these when its just the DRL's on. Are the DRL's going to work at all? And will these cause lamp out issues like HID's? You could simply just turn off the DRL's at the switch, but personally I hardly ever touch the light switch except to push the fog light button.


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

mcgill4 said:


> You could simply just turn off the DRL's at the switch, but personally I hardly ever touch the light switch except to push the fog light button.


Also here in Canada you can't turn off the DRL's... Even if you turn the knob it doesn't do anything.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I've found similar kits online, most come with a ballast like component. I'm curious, is anyone else concerned about water and the cooling fan on the LED bulbs?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Guys...I had my local shop try these out for my headights and work exactly like the HID's I have installed except for a longer working life (compared to Xenons)...similar install process...they are a little brighter imo...going to do these for my fogs.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

This exact kit?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Couple of issues. 

The reason HIDs aren't great is that they compromise the beam calibration for the factory halogen housing. The reason for this is the size, shape, and location of the capsule (light source) compared to that of a filament. This is critical. Play with a maglite flashlight and you'll see why. 

These will create the same problem. Instead of having one light source, you now have two LEDs. What happens to your high beam? If it goes away, that is a safety issue as high beams are used in some circumstances to alert other drivers.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

So again, projector lens retro fit are the best application for these bulbs?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

It may not have been the exact same kit, however it was a set if powered led bulbs exactly like the one pictured. .they only came out in the market a few months ago...and btw do not attempt to put in stock housings...youd blind everyone.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Can you take pics? On hi low light throw and such.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't have pictures yet, but here's my initial review.

These are pretty bright -- brighter than the stock halogens, and quite comparable to HIDs. Obviously because they're LEDs they're also pure white, about 5000k so not bluish.

At the same time the glare is much better controlled than HIDs. I just went for a local meet-up and another Cruze had (illegal) HIDs; I stood in front and was really blinded. In contrast the PlasmaGlow LED H4s I put in mine weren't blinding. There's a "rocker"-type design around the LED which helps to focus the light from the bulb in the right direction.

That said, the cut-off doesn't seem as clean as my previous halogen bulbs. While the beam is generally quite well-controlled there's a bit of light spread above what used to be the cut-off.

There's a high-beam for the H4 bulbs I'm using as well which work well, so there's no problem there.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

See my problem is I live in NJ where other drivers REFUSE to turn their high beams off when you are coming towards them. I count about 15 high beamers per 20 min trip here. I need something that will get their attention to be courteous when I flash them back. I know I sound like a jerk but it really blinds me every time some dude with projector HIDs in his beemer forgets to turn his off and then doesn't turn them off when I flash him.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YuB_Uz3DKUQ

This guy has a similar kit installed on a 13' Accord in his DRL's and it looks like it works fine. Honda's DRL can't be that much different from ours right? I'm really interested in getting a set of these cause I can never get HID's to work properly in my cruze. It's very frustrating! LED's seem like the best solution.


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

mikeeitup said:


> See my problem is I live in NJ where other drivers REFUSE to turn their high beams off when you are coming towards them. I count about 15 high beamers per 20 min trip here. I need something that will get their attention to be courteous when I flash them back. I know I sound like a jerk but it really blinds me every time some dude with projector HIDs in his beemer forgets to turn his off and then doesn't turn them off when I flash him.


Where in nj r u located?


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

The right-side Plasmaglow LED headlight bulb just started flickering on me. Gonna go check the wiring but must say I'm disappointed that I'm facing issues with this so early. :sad:


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Located Somerset County

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

perlionex said:


> The right-side Plasmaglow LED headlight bulb just started flickering on me. Gonna go check the wiring but must say I'm disappointed that I'm facing issues with this so early. :sad:


Yikes that sucks. Also kinda weird too

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Well I'm located in a hot equatorial region so Plasmaglow's design of directing heat away from the LEDs using a fan may not have worked enough for the high temperatures here. I've taken a look at the set and essentially 3 out of 4 of the LEDs have blown. Anyway their warranty policy and support are fantastic and I'll be sending the set back to them for evaluation and replacement. We'll see how the replacements do...


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

X2 on the customer support! I ordered a set and they sent me a set of halogen bulbs on accident and i emailed them and they sent out the led set that morning for me. So i should have them this week.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Any update on this Perlionex? I finally got round to putting LED's in my backup lights this weekend and am in love with the look. Would like to get a similar white light up front without messing with an HID conversion.


----------

